# Custom Bootwork etc on the Front Range



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Heck yeah! Call Larry Halshult @ Larry's Boot Shop in Boulder. I used to work with him at Boulder Ski Deals. The best in the business in my opinion. He now has his own shop near Ski Deals. His number is 303.402.6733 I only get my boots done by him. BTW Over supination cannot be fixed by the bindings only the foot wear. Good luck.


----------



## jbarker (Aug 27, 2006)

Iv heard great things about some of the staff at bent gate in golden. i also second steve that a supination would be the boots, not a mounting issue. if you do decide to get the skis remounted, don't do it at the same time as you do the boots, that way you can pinpoint what it was that eased the problem- even thow it will definitely be the boots.
best of luck!


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

Larry is great in Boulder, also heard the same about Lee who works out of Edgeworks in Denver. From all the great things people say about both of them, I'd go with whoever is more convenient.


----------

